
Don't use change data capture logs as your domain events - kislayverma
https://www.kislayverma.com/post/domain-events-versus-change-data-capture
======
akamaozu
I learned this lesson the hard way when I realized my cloud-based database
provider won't give me access to change logs.

Ended up building a write queue where updates to be made are put.

Now I have one place that captures all changes, so it doesn't matter if the db
has change logs, or if the provider gives me access to it.

I can set up a domain events system even if the backing store is the file
system.

Queue changes, publish event after successful change.

